# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  My limited work in Vue

## Noogah

So, yeah. I'm not a cartographer, but I dropped in here to see about getting a map for my book that I'm writing. But, in my spare time, I do some artwork in Vue. A nice landscaping program. Seeing as it's kind of the "thing" here, thought I'd show some.

"The Great Australian Desert"



Took over six hours to render  :Wink: 

These mountains were supposed to be based off the Beor Mountains in Christopher Paolini's Eragon, but they didn't turn out that way. Still, turned out okay:



"Island" (Super original name)



"Face Island"



So...yeah.  Hope you guys like them.  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

Just another reason for me to get Vue one of these days.  Nice job on that first one and welcome.

----------


## RobA

Is it just me who finds it funny that photographers go insane to remove lens flare from photographs, and camera lens manufactures seek it as a holy grail, yet 3D modelers always add them in to scenes?

-Rob A>

----------


## Jaxilon

I downloaded Vue recently but haven't been able to get the feel of it yet....could have something to do with not reading anything on it, LOL.  Eventually, I want to see what I can do with it but it's sort of on hold. 

Ascension, you can download it for free - they make their money selling add ons and extra features from what I understand.

----------


## Ascension

I know, I just say things like that to avoid telling people that I'm really too dumb to figure the stuff out  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

LOL - I guess I just don't care that much or else I could say, I'm managing expectations so that when I do figure it all out they will be amazed.

@ Roba - remember when they used to add the sound of the needle on vinyl when music started to be recorded onto other things than records? The familiar bloom adds to the reality of something that is totally NOT real. It is ironic though.

And Noogah - I forgot to mention these are very cool. Especially since the 2 times I've messed with it I got rubbish. Actually, not even rubbish cuz that would have been cool too  :Smile:

----------


## Noogah

> Is it just me who finds it funny that photographers go insane to remove lens flare from photographs, and camera lens manufactures seek it as a holy grail, yet 3D modelers always add them in to scenes?
> 
> -Rob A>


I use them where they seem appropriate.  :Wink:

----------


## Midgardsormr

> Is it just me who finds it funny that photographers go insane to remove lens flare from photographs, and camera lens manufactures seek it as a holy grail, yet 3D modelers always add them in to scenes?


A director of Stargate SG-1 commented about that, saying that the cinematographers do everything they can to avoid flares, only to have the CG people put them in anyway. But at least a synthetic flare goes right where you want it to and can serve to hide artifacts.

I really need to dig into Vue, also, for matte painting purposes.

----------


## tilt

very nice landscapes...  a hint for future uploads are to "attach" the pictures to the post instead of posting them inline - then the system will make a thumb and they won't break the forums border. You do it by clicking the "Go Advanced" button below the reply box.  :Smile:

----------


## Noogah

> very nice landscapes...  a hint for future uploads are to "attach" the pictures to the post instead of posting them inline - then the system will make a thumb and they won't break the forums border. You do it by clicking the "Go Advanced" button below the reply box.


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## whtemple1959

Noogah,

You make me sick with envy... :Wink: 
Beautiful simply wonderful vision.

Bill

----------

